

Ask HN: Any good online webdesign courses? - finspin

There are plenty of online resources if you want to learn programming but I haven't found many resources for webdesign. I want to learn how to design better user interface for my web applications. Can you recommend me any online course / resource?
======
dannyp32
Purely design or using css to bring your design to life?

Here is a good website for web design inspiration. Some of the best designers
in the world are on <http://dribbble.com> You can see design patterns by
regularly visiting the site, and some of them provide freebies so that you can
see how they created their designs.

These sites also has some good tutorials: <http://webdesign.tutsplus.com/>
<http://tympanus.net/codrops/>

------
sycren
Hack Design - hackdesign.com Treehouse - <http://teamtreehouse.com/>

Is there anything you want to specifically learn? Like D3.js for data viz?

~~~
finspin
Thanks, I'll check it out. What I want to learn is to design beautiful user
interfaces for web applications.

~~~
sycren
I would argue that perhaps you need inspiration after learning advanced CSS.
Perhaps you should browse through Dribble.

~~~
smartwater
Dribbble _

------
danest
<http://www.trydesignlab.com/> Design Lab

------
dlf
hackdesign.org ...hands down.

